# me 2 new fantails



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

hi lads,, i recently got 2 fantails , cock and hen , for the kids . they have there wings clipped and are in good health , they live in my shed in a big rabbit hutch i converted for them , they love it cause they can just walk home , but they question the kids ask everyday is when are they going to have babys ( EGGS ) . Me being the daddy im supposed to know everything about everything ,,, but to be honest im lost. can u lads steer me in the right direction on this one ,,, thanks graham


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

They could have babies pretty much anytime. If you don't want babies you can just throw the eggs out as soon as the hen lays; before the chick forms in the egg. If you do want babies make sure you provide a nest.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Well they mate for upto 6-7 days, then they lay one egg, and another should be coming the next day or so. and then wait 18-20 days and they will hatch.

Another thing you might have to do is cut the feathers on the fantails around the vent area, this helps them mount easily. Fantails are prone to infertility due to their size and all the feathers and stuff so cutting the feathers around the vent area will help them. I know someone with 16 fantails (8 pairs) and he only got 5 youngsters from them last year. So breeding fantails is a tough job-for the pigeons the most. Just provide them with a large nesting box, lots of nest building materials, a lot of people use dog bowls but make sure you put good nest building materials because you don't want their legs to get messed up. 

I don't breed fantails myself so all I said was from my knowledge, but there are a bunch of people on this site that breed them and should be along soon.

(But the vent thing is something 90% of the people would agree on so you might as well do it)


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I wouldn't trim them*

If you don't care how many they raise, they will likely raise some even if you don't mess up their appearance by trimming them. Some people raise fans with 80% or 90% fertility without trimming their tails. The more show type they are, the more difficulty they will have.

If you have a pair of birds for sure, not two hens or two cocks, and they are of breeding age, anywhere from a week to a few weeks is a reasonable amount of time to expect them to lay eggs. You could have an egg as early as the day you get them or months later, depending on a multitude of factors.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

*Trimming isn't a problem*

And by trimming, do not trim the tail itself, but the fluffy feathers around the vent, as Gurbir mentioned. I've had to do this several times with my fantails and other big fancy breeds. Are your fantails white, or colored? Many white birds (not always fancy ones) have especially thick down around the vent and can cause problems fertilizing the eggs. It's not just the female that needs to be trimmed, but both. It can help a lot with fertility. As far as the actual tail, even though it looks like it would get in the way of mating, it really doesn't. So unless you cut the tail, the appearance shouldn't be bothered.

Not all birds need to be trimmed to fertilize the eggs. You should probably just wait and see if there's any problems with the first clutch. If the eggs stay clear after a week, then you might want to try it the next time around.
If not, there's not really any need in it. If they can handle it on their own, it's just less work for you! 

Your children are really going to enjoy seeing the little babies grow up. Having birds around will teach them a lot, whether they realize it or not. And I'll go ahead and warn you, fantail squeakers are adorable!  Maybe not when they're a few days old, but once that little stubby tail starts coming in, you'll see what I mean!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also, if they do lay and incubate the eggs, just make sure you have enough room for the babies as they will be grown adult birds in no time, you will want to get some wooden or dummy eggs to replace the real ones, as you could be up to ears in fantails in a short time...that is if they are a good breeding pair.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I've never had to trim any of my fantails, and they don't have a problem breeding


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You definitely DO NOT want to just throw the eggs away unless you replace them wood wooden or plastic ones. It's very important to the health of the hen, that she complete the incubation process and give her body that rest.
It's critical that you give them oyster shell and grit, each in a small separate dish and always available. The oyster shell provides the calcium the hen needs to lay strong shelled eggs.
Most Pigeons enjoy leafy greens such as spinach, romaine, and kale. 

You will avoid many problems if you keep their enclosure very clean and give fresh water and food daily. You will also avoid many problems if you DON"T let them breed because soon you will be overwhelmed. Pigeons can live up to 20 years and so this is a long term commitment and not one to be taken lightly.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> *You definitely DO NOT want to just throw the eggs away unless you replace them wood wooden or plastic ones. It's very important to the health of the hen, that she complete the incubation process and give her body that rest.
> It's critical that you give them oyster shell and grit, each in a small separate dish and always available. The oyster shell provides the calcium the hen needs to lay strong shelled eggs.*
> Most Pigeons enjoy leafy greens such as spinach, romaine, and kale.
> 
> You will avoid many problems if you keep their enclosure very clean and give fresh water and food daily. You will also avoid many problems if you DON"T let them breed because soon you will be overwhelmed. Pigeons can live up to 20 years and so this is a long term commitment and not one to be taken lightly.


YES! and that too!


----------

